# Some doomsday shelters for the 1% - largest private bunker community on Earth



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Just saw this article on Business insider. At least the 1% is covered :vs_sob::
Vivos xPoint will be the largest private bunker community on earth - Business Insider

Here is a video of the bunkers talked about in the article:





On a positive note, looks like more peeps all over the US are opening their eyes and starting to prep based on different factors. Sign of the times I suppose.

Also, at least Hawaii is trying to be proactive to a degree (I guess they care a little more about everyone then just the 1%) - 49 more states need to be more proactive


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Personally, I would rather have one of these.....ATT Cheshire underground facility.

You could still buy one of these for $100,000-$200,000 up until the early 2000's.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Does "established infrastructure" simply mean there's a road?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Wouldn't it suck to have one of these very expensive shelters for SHTF and then not be able to get to it once things go sideways. Then they have to die with the rest of the low lifes "regular" people.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Before anyone starts demeaning the rich for doing this they should ask themselves if they had the money would they do the same? If I could, I would, although ideally I would have for relatives and friends, I wonder how many rich people have done that.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I also do not blame those with means from preparing in whatever way that they can afford. I am resentful of the "heads-up" of an impending incident that they could likely get while the common man only finds out once the event is in motion.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Most people who use the term "The 1%'er's" are idiots.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Most people who use the term "The 1%'er's" are idiots.


Yep - 99% retard, 100% of the time.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Notold63 said:


> Before anyone starts demeaning the rich for doing this they should ask themselves if they had the money would they do the same? If I could, I would, although ideally I would have for relatives and friends, I wonder how many rich people have done that.


I wouldn't if I were rich. Last thing I'd want to do is be around a bunch of rich, privileged folk that for the most part, wouldn't know how to farm or work all day in the sun. If I had more money, I'd just build a farm way away from any city, well provisioned with supplies, with maybe a landing strip. Then I'd head there in a crisis.

If you read World War Z, interesting (and accurate) part was when people started rebuilding out west, in this new society the rich folks with no usable skills were now on the bottom of the society, where the folks they had hired to do their work, were at the top.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

RedLion said:


> Personally, I would rather have one of these.....ATT Cheshire underground facility.
> 
> You could still buy one of these for $100,000-$200,000 up until the early 2000's.


Wow, thanks for that link, very interesting! Loved the toilet on springs. I wondered though about this...


> After checking in with Security and getting buzzed in through two above ground doors it's time to go down the stairs, six flights of them!


 Not sure the buzzing in & elec door opening would still be there after EMP. That would really suck huh, having all that and cant get down to it. LOL


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> Wow, thanks for that link, very interesting! Loved the toilet on springs. I wondered though about this... Not sure the buzzing in & elec door opening would still be there after EMP. That would really suck huh, having all that and cant get down to it. LOL


Actually the buzzing and electric door was suppose to still work and EMP proof. The entire structure contained a copper EMP cage of sorts to ensure the safety of electronics. AT&T "Long Lines" was the in case across the nation microwave comms system for the govt in the event of a nuke war. Long Lines was in service from the late 50's until the invent of fiber optic comms, thus relegating LL obsolete. AT&T provided phone service for citizens across the nation, while citizens funded the govt portion of the system.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

SanAntonioPrepper said:


> Just saw this article on Business insider. At least the 1% is covered :vs_sob::
> Vivos xPoint will be the largest private bunker community on earth - Business Insider
> 
> Here is a video of the bunkers talked about in the article:
> ...


Looks like standard ammo bunkers used by the military. must have been part of the base realignment and closures some time ago. Not much protection there. the earth cover is more to sustain internal climate conditions.

Not one I'd want to be in all the time.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> Looks like standard ammo bunkers used by the military. must have been part of the base realignment and closures some time ago. Not much protection there. the earth cover is more to sustain internal climate conditions.
> 
> Not one I'd want to be in all the time.


It was called the BHOD (Black Hills Ordinance Depot), or Ft. Igloo, from 1942 to 1967.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

******* said:


> I wouldn't if I were rich. Last thing I'd want to do is be around a bunch of rich, privileged folk that for the most part, wouldn't know how to farm or work all day in the sun. If I had more money, I'd just build a farm way away from any city, well provisioned with supplies, with maybe a landing strip. Then I'd head there in a crisis.
> 
> If you read World War Z, interesting (and accurate) part was when people started rebuilding out west, in this new society the rich folks with no usable skills were now on the bottom of the society, where the folks they had hired to do their work, were at the top.


So because they are rich they automatically have no skills? What if they got rich by starting a construction company or an engineering company? Something like 70% of the millionaires in the United Staes came from the lower or middle class. Not all of the "1 percent" got that way from daddy's money. A majority of them worked for it, and many of them grew up hunting, fishing, a growing much of their own food, and many of them serving in the military. Then there is the aspect that if you have allot of money you can stock up on allot of supplies and could convince allot of people to work for you and pay them with those supplies. IMO the best thing you could do is stock up on supplies and surround yourself with family, even extended family.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Wouldn't it suck to have one of these very expensive shelters for SHTF and then not be able to get to it once things go sideways. Then they have to die with the rest of the low lifes "regular" people.


That blows.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

After looking at these a bit closer, I'd have an entire shopping list of questions that would need to be answered before I plunked down my scratch.

1. Who actually owns the property? Is it the guy peddling the leases? Is it still Uncle Sam?
2. What about water? Sewer? Other utilities? Can I put up a gozillion solar panels?
3. Is the lease transferable?
4. Is there really a $1,000/yr fee as referenced in articles about the site? Or has that been conveniently forgotten about and not mentioned in 'the price'?
5. Can I alter the concrete structure itself? (i.e., enlarge the front door so I can drive an RV into it?)
6. Can I do any modification to the ground surrounding the structure? Plant a garden? Build accessory buildings? My own perimeter barriers? Drill a well? If so, what are the limits / bounds?
7. What mechanism is in place to guarantee my enjoyment of the lease for the next 98 years?
8. You have 575 units, selling for $25k each. Multiply that and you get $14,375,000. Thruthfully, that won't build much in the way of any future infrastructure (paving roads, water mains & water treatment, sewer, other utilites etc). So how are you paying for the promised stores, shops, medical clinic, schools, church etc? Think about it. You're proposing a community of roughly 10,000 - 15,000 people. So that's a paltry $1200 per for 'civic improvements'.
9. Your slick website shows a detail of the "soil overburden profile". All fine and dandy, but even Google satellite view shows many of the shelters are half exposed. Who ponies up the money for repairs and maintenance of the actual shelter & surrounding ground?
10. If the property is privately owned, then there will be property taxes. Who is paying that, both now and after I sign up?
11. Do I get my pick of any remaining shelters, or will I be expected to accept what is assigned to me?
12. Some shelters were used to store toxic materials. Am I financially responsible for testing and possible mitigation of anything in 'my' shelter that might kill me?
13. You mention a future 'construction material supply depot.' Will I be required to purchase my improvement material there, or will I be free to bring stuff in from the Home Depot in Rapid City?
14. "Safe. Secure. Defensible." By who? Is there a private security detail? Will there be? Or will we be left to our own devices?
15. What's the deal with the 225 or so bunkers to the north that aren't part of the project? Is there something I should be concerned about?
16. What are the building codes I must comply with if I start building tomorrow?
17. Can I live in my finished shelter immediately if I get a C of O from the AHJ?
18. If so, what will my address be so the Magic Brown Truck can deliver the guns and ammo I order online?
19. Finally: These were built to keep people OUT of them, presumably by a locking mechanism on the outside of the door. Now you want to put people IN to them. What's to keep someone from locking me in?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

IMO - this setup isn't appealing to the 1%. Their target market might be those who have enough resources to afford something like this...but not enough to buy their own island, implement their own set-up, security, etc, like the 1% have already done. 
@Back Pack Hack
Excellent questions, and each of them _(even if given what sounds like a really really good answer!)_ are reason enough to avoid this altogether. Things always change; even the best intentions can go sideways especially when having something like this might be critical.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Nothing wrong with prepping if you are ubber rich, of modest means or anywhere in between. It is good for everyone of all means to prep in these very uncertain times we live in. If I had the money I would get this or most likely something more discreet. 

The problem is not with people of any means doing things proactively to protect themselves and their family (such as purchasing these or any bunkers). The problem is most of us do not have the means to get something for us and our families as was presented in the opening video and that the government is appearing to be doing very little to offer protection for the majority of us people. The majority of people are not supper rich and can not afford these things.

I am a proactive, contributing and active member of society who is not a criminal (I think most people fall in to this category). I am actively contributing towards proactively protecting me and my family to the best of my means. Despite this, there are things that are outside of my (and most of our) means. Yes, I do believe it is the governments job to provide reasonable protection for things that are outside of most of our means. Things like local bunkers in/near most major large cities, a hardened electrical grid, starting up local air raid sirens and drills, making local evac plans (in case of a nuke, biological, chemical, EMP attack) as well as doing other things to protect contributing members of society when the writing is on the wall of another global conflict. Russia, China, Iran, North Korea, unrest with Israel (our ally) and the middle East. WWI happened. WWII happened. The writing is on on the wall. 

It is the governments job to reasonably protect the majority of people (both rich, modest means and everyone in between). People who are proactively contributing and active members of society. It appears that this is something that governments all over the world are largely failing at. So there are these and other privately owned bunkers for sale because of this reason, who, not many of us will not be able to get. :vs_sad:


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Notold63 said:


> So because they are rich they automatically have no skills? What if they got rich by starting a construction company or an engineering company? Something like 70% of the millionaires in the United Staes came from the lower or middle class. Not all of the "1 percent" got that way from daddy's money. A majority of them worked for it, and many of them grew up hunting, fishing, a growing much of their own food, and many of them serving in the military.


I'm not talking about millionaires. We are talking about the extremely wealthy to afford something like this. Being a millionaire, in this day & time doesn't mean all that much.

My point is, I'd rather weather a crisis with a group of middle class, country folk than a bunch of rich strangers thrown together at the last minute. Plus IMO, one can't survive a long term crisis in a bunker. You survive just as our ancestors did, out in nature.. hunting, gathering, farming, etc.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

The question I have for those that wish to survive a crisis in an underground, concrete bunker is, have you ever spent any time in such a facility? I spent 4 years pulling missile alerts in North Dakota, 100' or so underground, behind huge blast doors and it ain't for the faint of heart. And I was down there for just 24 hour shifts. Even with the unlimited financial resources of the Department of Defense, some of the launch control centers stunk and water infiltration could be a problem. What happens when you lose a pump? This only works with electricity & even the government didn't plan on these launch facilities to operate indefinitely when there was no outside power. I'm not claustrophobic but I can't even begin to imagine spending weeks or months enclosed by so much concrete.

I find the bunker mentality of surviving so old school... much like my childhood of the late 50s & 60s. I even have a friend in Dallas, living in a home from that era, with an underground shelter in his backyard. So yes, they are fine to help you survive short term & maybe escape nuclear blast damage... but what after? The assumption back then was the government would be around to help you, so all you had to do was survive short term. You want to bet your life & the life of your family on society still being around after a crisis? Folks, mankind did not evolve living underground. It is not natural for us. Have you not seen the studies by NASA where they isolate groups of folks for long periods, to simulate long space travel? These folks have to be psychologically tested and approved prior to even attempting this challenge.

IMO, remote farming communities are the folks that will survive a crisis because that is in our nature... in our DNA. We started as hunter/gatherers & evolved into animal husbandry and farming where we weren't so dependent on what nature provided. We defend ourselves with tools & tactics... not like a turtle that closes up inside its shell.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I agree with _*******_ on this. If I had that kind of money, I believe I could spend it more wisely elsewhere, for one thing, a lot further south, with it's longer growing season. 
Like everyone else, I have no idea what will happen, if all hell breaks loose, but I can imagine there will be some form of government for a time, and I have a feeling, when the chips are down, what people feel they personally/legally own, will not be of any consequence to the government if they feel they want or need what you have, food, water, land and even some nicely laid out bunker site, if its for the "good of the people" they'll just take it. Aren't they already laws in place for the government to seize personal property in case of a national emergency? Doesn't that already show their mindset?
Naw, if I had that kind of money, I'd build a place so far off the grid (more likely in another country or an island) with a small group of friends or family the devil himself would have a hard time finding me. But then, what do I know, I'm just an old poor worn out hillbilly.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

A lot of these shelters have never been tested under any realistic conditions, (eg. Fill it to 3/4ths capacity, and close it up for 6 months), so who knows if they'll work as advertised. At best, what a shelter contains is based on theory, and at worst, the sellers cut a lot of corners to make as much money as possible. I wouldn't want to be trapped in one of those. At least, on the outside, I have options to take care of problems I face.


----------

